# medications in singapore



## hippiechick1 (Nov 10, 2010)

I am moving to Singapore soon. However, I have to take very strong painkillers due to my chronic osteoarthritis and fibromyalgia. Do I need to bring a prescription from my Dr. in the usa along with my meds that I am bringing with me? I really am worried about this.
Hippiechick1


----------



## anneteoh (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi
SG generally has excellent hospitals and healthcare though you would stilll have to do your research on where the best practioner is. I personally do not trust seeing only one doctor when I have a serious malady. This came from past experiences that I could get more effective cures by seeing a few doctors, especially those in the alternative medicines category.
I think it's always a sure thing to bring your current prescription along. You might want to ask for a second opinion too. 
I take cod liver oil everyday to avoid arthritis but I know of someone who's taken cod liver oil for a long time , of over 60 odd years and still be ridden with osteroporosis. It's due to the damp weather. On this point, I think the hot climate in SG will help improve your arthritis. There 're also a large number of Chinese practioners - herbalists and acupucturists. I strongly believe in acupuncture but you will need to sift the true practioner from the quacks.


----------



## mohitrahuja (Aug 7, 2010)

*hi*



anneteoh said:


> Hi
> SG generally has excellent hospitals and healthcare though you would stilll have to do your research on where the best practioner is. I personally do not trust seeing only one doctor when I have a serious malady. This came from past experiences that I could get more effective cures by seeing a few doctors, especially those in the alternative medicines category.
> I think it's always a sure thing to bring your current prescription along. You might want to ask for a second opinion too.
> I take cod liver oil everyday to avoid arthritis but I know of someone who's taken cod liver oil for a long time , of over 60 odd years and still be ridden with osteroporosis. It's due to the damp weather. On this point, I think the hot climate in SG will help improve your arthritis. There 're also a large number of Chinese practioners - herbalists and acupucturists. I strongly believe in acupuncture but you will need to sift the true practioner from the quacks.



Hi, can you please explain a little bit about the medical insurance for work pass holder in Singapore..... what is the system to meet Doctor and claim for medicine, doctor fee etc......will company provides or i have to take my own and for my wife....i am coming for job search in Singapore and thinking to take one urgently.... pls. guide.....


----------



## CyrusChang (Mar 27, 2011)

Do Singapore medicare cost is very high?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Define expensive ??  

For Residents, the govt provides subsidised care .. for non-residents, they need to cover with insurance ..


----------



## jentravels (Apr 1, 2011)

*Medications*



hippiechick1 said:


> I am moving to Singapore soon. However, I have to take very strong painkillers due to my chronic osteoarthritis and fibromyalgia. Do I need to bring a prescription from my Dr. in the usa along with my meds that I am bringing with me? I really am worried about this.
> Hippiechick1


Hi Hippiechick ~

My best friend over here is taking medications for RA and fibromyalgia. I asked her advice on your situation and this is what she told me:

You should bring your meds and also have an Rx information sheet along with your doctor's signature in case Singapore "authorities" request it. If your meds are narcotics, you will not be able to get them refilled here. Unfortunately, if they are narcotics, that also means your doctor in the US will likely not refill them unless you are there to get them. Even if you can work it out where someone can pick them up and mail them to you, if your doctor knows you are in Singapore and refills them without seeing you, he/she could lose his/her license. 

They do have the same kinds of fibro drugs here as in the US - Lyric & Cymbalta. No hydrocodone though or anything like it.

Hope that helps!

Jen


----------



## CyrusChang (Mar 27, 2011)

ecureilx said:


> Define expensive ??
> 
> For Residents, the govt provides subsidised care .. for non-residents, they need to cover with insurance ..


"Better die than sick"

This is what I heard in Singapore!!!


----------



## hippiechick1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Thanks for the advice*

 Thanks for the advice. I hadto go to detox in the states before coming here. WHat hell, but I feel 150% better!!!!


jentravels said:


> Hi Hippiechick ~
> 
> My best friend over here is taking medications for RA and fibromyalgia. I asked her advice on your situation and this is what she told me:
> 
> ...


----------



## seoche (Jul 4, 2011)

hippiechick1 said:


> I am moving to Singapore soon. However, I have to take very strong painkillers due to my chronic osteoarthritis and fibromyalgia. Do I need to bring a prescription from my Dr. in the usa along with my meds that I am bringing with me? I really am worried about this.
> Hippiechick1


I suggest you bring it with you. 
and yet just in case you need to consult other physician, at least they can track your medical history.


----------



## leone and john (Oct 15, 2008)

hippiechick1 said:


> I am moving to Singapore soon. However, I have to take very strong painkillers due to my chronic osteoarthritis and fibromyalgia. Do I need to bring a prescription from my Dr. in the usa along with my meds that I am bringing with me? I really am worried about this.
> Hippiechick1


 Bring prescriptions and a letter from your Dr ....... make sure you have a hard copy and a soft copy of that letter to carry with you thru customs.

Medication is expensive in Singapore, though much cheaper in Malaysia ... so obviously you will be popping over to JB (Johor Bahru) to pick up said items from time to time and you will NEED to have that letter with you at all times.

Especially if there are any banned substances with in the medication.

Medical care here is the best ... we have had no complaints at all and even hear of people from Canada and the US that return to Singapore once a year for medical care... we trust the Dr's here 110% .... seriously.

As for arthritis .... I have had it for years .... could hardly walk when I first arrived here nearly 5 years ago .... but the humidity has done me the world of good and I can walk for up to 8 hours a day without pain and I am no longer on the heavy dose medication!

good luck with your move.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

leone and john said:


> As for arthritis .... I have had it for years .... could hardly walk when I first arrived here nearly 5 years ago .... but the humidity has done me the world of good and I can walk for up to 8 hours a day without pain and I am no longer on the heavy dose medication!
> 
> good luck with your move.


An ex-colleague of mine, scottish, had the same .. 

He was under bed rest by NHS, when he was 60 and told he wont live for another 10 years .. he packed his bags, came here .. and at 80, he is wondering if the Doctor in Scotland did last as long


----------

